# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Châu Âu Siêu Khuyến Mại 2011

## hainiemtin

Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Vacxava - Paris

Xe và HDV đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn là Nhà hát lớn Tràng Tiền và đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi PARIS. Chuyến bay Hanoi- Vacxava lúc 23h25, tới Vacxava lúc 06h500 ngày hôm sau. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
Ngày 2: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)

Quý khách nối chuyến bay từ Vacxava đi Paris lúc 08h30. 11h00 đoàn tới PARIS.
Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay đưa đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Buổi chiều đoàn đi tham quan Tháp Eiffel- Biểu tượng của thành phố Paris và cả nước Pháp. Quý khách lên tầng 2 ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố.
Sau đó đoàn đi du thuyền trên Sông Seine (khoảng 1 tiếng). Từ trên du thuyền ; Quý khách có thể chụp ảnh các danh thắng nổi tiếng của thành phố Paris và đi qua những cây cầu hết sức tráng lệ. Đây có thể coi là hành trình bất kỳ du khách nào cũng không thể bỏ qua khi đã tới Paris.
Sau đó đoàn đi ăn tối và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi tự do.
Ngày 3: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách sẽ có 1 ngày khám phá thủ đô Paris:
Tham quan Cung điện Versaill (cách Paris khoảng 40km)- một danh thắng nổi tiếng của Paris, đã từng là nơi các vua chúa Pháp sinh sống từ các triều đại Vua Luis. Quý khách sẽ mặc sức chụp ảnh những gian đại sảnh với các kiến trúc ; hay những bức hoạ tuyệt đẹp ; hoặc chụp ảnh khu vườn thượng uyển...Sau đó đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng
Buổi chiều đoàn đi tham quan Bảo tàng Louve (chụp ảnh bên ngoài) ; sau đó đoàn đi tham quan Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris- được đưa vào cuốn tiểu thuyết vĩ đại « Thằng gù nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris ». Quý khách tiếp tục đi tham quan Nhà thờ Sacre Coure trên đồi Mongmart ; tự do dạo chơi thưởng thức không khí trong lành và có thể thuê các hoạ sỹ tự do phác hoạ chân dung.
Sau đó đoàn đi ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi tự do.
Ngày 4: Paris - Bruxells (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách đi tham quan Đại lộ Champ Elysee- Đại lộ nổi tiếng nhất thế giới về các trung tâm thương mại ; giải trí ; thời trang. Tham quan Khải hoàn môn ; Quảng trường Hoà Hợp. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều tự do mua sắm tại khu phố mua sắm La Defence và cửa hàng đồ hiệu LA FAET.
Sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi Bruxells. Nghỉ đêm tại Bruxells.
Ngày 5: Bruxells - Amsterdam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn đi tham quan Thủ đô Bỉ- là thành phố trung tâm của Châu Âu nơi đặt trụ sở của Cộng đồng Châu Âu và khối NATO:
- Quảng trường Grand Palace: Một trong những quảng trường cổ nhất thế giới
- Chụp ảnh cung điện Hoàng Gia (Royal Palace)
- Chụp ảnh kỳ quan kỳ thú: tượng chú bé đứng tè Manekanpis- biểu tượng độc đáo của Bruxells.
- Tham quan chụp ảnh bên ngoài Bảo tàng Nguyên tử Atomium ; được thiết kế độc đáo theo mẫu hình phân tử.
Khởi hành đi Amsterdam (khoảng 200km). Tới AMS ; nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi tự do.
Ngày 6: Amsterdam (Ăn sáng trưa tối)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Amsterdam nổi tiếng với hệ thống kênh đào và các cối xay gió. Tham quan Xưởng sản xuất chế tác kim cương- nơi có công nghệ chế tác bậc nhất thế giới. Du thuyền trên Kênh đào AMS ngắm cảnh quảng trường DAM ; Cầu Skinny ; Bảo tàng RIJK...Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ ngơi khách sạn. Buổi tối Quý khách có thể tham gia tour tự chọn do Hướng dẫn viên giới thiệu.
Ngày 7: Amsterdam - Cologne - Frankfurt (Ăn sáng trưa tối)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tiếp tục đi tham quan cánh đồng quê Hà Lan Zanse Schans với nhiều cối xay gió ; tham quan Xưởng sản xuất Fomat ; Xưởng sản xuất guốc của người Hà Lan. Sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi Frankfurt (khoảng 450km). Trên đường đi ghé thăm thành phố cổ Cologne. Tham quan nhà thờ DOM: Một trong những nhà thờ cổ nhất thế giới với Kiến trúc Gothic. Ăn tối nhà hàng và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi tại Frankfurt.
Ngày 8: Frankfurt - Venice (Ăn sáng trưa tối)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Buổi sáng đoàn đi tham quan thành phố FRANKFURT- là trung tâm thương mại của Châu Âu với những hội chợ lớn của cả thế giới được tổ chức tại đây. Quý khách đi tham quan toà thị chính cũ, nhà thờ lớn, thành cổ Rothcnburg, quảng trường lớn. Buổi chiều tự do shopping. Buổi tối đoàn đáp tàu đi Venice. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu
Ngày 9: Venice (Ăn sáng trưa tối)

Đoàn tới Venice. Quý khách đi tham quan Venice- Được mệnh danh là nàng dâu biển cả. Xe đưa đoàn ra bến phà đi phà một vòng tham quan thành phố nổi với: quảng trường Piazza San Marco, cầu Rialto - biểu tượng của thành phố, khu phố cổ, xưởng thủy tinh.
Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
Ngày 10: Venice - Florence (Ăn sáng trưa tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành đi Florence. Ghé thăm Nhà rửa tội Baptistry, nhà thờ Santa Maria, Tháp chuông Giotto's Campanile, tượng David, khu phố cổ, cầu Ponte Vecchio, khu thời trang hàng hiệu nổi tiếng nằm ngay trung tâm thành Firenza.
Tối: Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
Ngày 11: Florence - Pisa - Rome (Ăn sáng trưa tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn, xe đón đoàn đi Pisa tham quan tháp nghiêng Pisa. Chụp ảnh lưu niệm xung quanh tháp. (Vé vào bên trong tháp quý khách tự túc: khoảng 20EUR/khách). Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Rome.
Chiều: Đến Rome. Quý khách đi tham quan đấu trường Colosseum, Khải Hoàn Môn đầu tiên trên thế giới do hoàng đế Caesar xây dựng cách nay trên 2000 năm để đón Nữ Hoàng Cleopatre; Piazza Venezia (Đài chiến sĩ vô danh), Roman Forum (Thành cổ Roma) ; Đài phun nước Trevi Fountain. Quý khách có thể ném 1 đồng xu xuống giếng để được may mắn và có cơ hội trở lại tham quan. Ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá thành phố Rome thơ mộng về đêm.
Ngày 12: Rome - Vacxava (Ăn sáng trưa)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn trả phòng và đi tham quan thành phố với Tòa thánh Vatican, quảng trường Thánh Phêrô và ngôi đại giáo đường St Peter's Basilica - Nhà thờ đẹp nhất tại Rome, viếng hầm mộ các giáo hoàng.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Vacxava - chuyến bay lúc 16h20; tới Vacxava lúc 18h45 ; sau đó nối chuyến Vacxava - Hà Nội lúc 22h40. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
Ngày 13: Hà Nội

Đoàn đáp máy bay xuống sân bay Nội Bài lúc 14h25 xe đón đoàn đưa về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.

----------


## tamtre

khuyến mại mà ko ghi rõ giá cả như nào à bạn ơi

----------


## canon

ko có giá sao biết đc thế nào đây bạn, hiz, cho xin cái giá đi

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA | TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA |  TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ : 0466622231 // 0462962557
- TƯ VẦN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, VISA JAPAN, XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN XIN GỌI: 0423240240

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN & LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN 

- BOOK KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ, ÚC XIN GỌI: 0422400333

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

